# small leaved stem plant id please



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I got these from someone recently and I dont think he knew the name, anyone wanna take a guess?

The leaves are about the size of HC, but it is a stem plant, the longer pieces I have are about 3-4 inches or so long, but with hc sized very dark green leaves.

Taken with my macro lens so that they can be blown up as big as possible:



















This one is a new shoot that broke off and I replanted, Thats HC in the background for size comparison.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats Rotala sp Mini Type 1. BTW, it doesn't seem to be doing to well.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

ah, thanks for the ID, yeah I just got it yesterday, hopefully it will start looking better soon. I don't even know what its supposed to look like lol


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Supposed to look like this

http://www.guitarfish.org/2009/05/30/rotala-sp-mini-type-1


----------

